# Sticky  CO2 Cylinders & Refills--Locations and info.



## Abe Froman (Mar 27, 2006)

*LA County/Southbay Locations*

In alphabetical order according to City.

----------------------------------------------

Airgas West 
10675 Van Owen Street,
*Burbank, CA 91505-1136*
818-760-1200

Onsite Refills:
10# swap - $21
20# swap - $29

----------------------------------------------

Liquorland
928 E Covina Blvd.
* Covina, CA 91724*
626-966-6388

Onsite Refills:
5# refill - $8
Others - call for info

----------------------------------------------

Airgas West
11663 W. Jefferson Blvd.,
* Culver City, CA 90230-6334*
310-823-7442

Onsite Refills:
10# swap - $25
20# swap - $35
----------------------------------------------

1. Steinfillers in Long Beach: Stein Fillers - Home 
Its the homebrew store that I use for my beer making supplies. They also sell new empty CO2 cylinders at reasonable prices and I have traded in empty cylinders here as well from my tanks. Cost was approx $12 for 5lbs trade-in.

2. Sims Welding Supply Co. in Long Beach, Gardena, Wilmington, Culver City, Fontana, Sylmar, and Anaheim. Sims Welding Supply
I haven't been there personally but some others have. I don't know prices but have heard around $10-15 for 5lb swap out.

----------------------------------------------


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Abe, I edited your thread so that we can use your's as a basis for all Scape CO2 inqueries.

*Orange Coundy CO2 Refills*

Spectrum Gas in Costa Mesa: www.spectrumgas.com
This is where I get all my CO2 refills at. This join mainly deals with the oxygen department (such as all those medical bottles you see). The shop is one of the "industrual garage" outfits. When you go there, just walk up with your cylinder and look for someone who looks like they work there and just ask for a CO2 refill. I have gone there numerous times and they are always very friendly about it.
It used to cost $8 a refill on 5lb. I think it is up to $10 now. There is no "pricing" on it since it isn't a normal service they offer, so just ask how much. You might get lucky at $8  I just hand them a $10 and don't ask.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Haven't priced them out yet but Beverages & More sends people to them for the CO2 Supplies.

*San Diego County*

*B'S Keg Beer Inc*
1429 East Main Street, El Cajon, CA 92021
phone: (619) 442-0265

I'll be checking them out over the weekend if I can.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

In San Diego (and everywhere else) there is no end to industrial gas supply places as well as fire suppression places. I got my tank at AirGas (www.airgas.com) and had it filled at West Air in El Cajon. It was a matter of convenience rather than price. Most places I've gone to seem to do swap outs as a matter of course. I'll see about getting prices together.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Orange County Locations*

*Orange County Locations*

In alphabetical order according to City.

----------------------------------------------
Spectrum Gas Products
1355 Logan Ave Suite 12
* Costa Mesa, CA 92626*
714-444-0477

Onsite Refills:
5# refill - $10

----------------------------------------------
MrKegs.com
17871 Beach Blvd, HB
* Huntington Beach, CA 92647*
714-847-0499

Onsite Refills:
5# refill - $10.95 
10# refill -$12.95
5 year Hydrotest - $19.95

----------------------------------------------
O'Shea's Brewing Company
28142 Camino Capistrano
* Laguna Niguel, CA 92677*
949-364-4440

Onsite Refills:
10# refill - $19
No Cylinder exchange/swap

----------------------------------------------
Saddleback Brewery Inc
29851 Aventura # D, 
*Rancho Santa Margarita, CA 92688*
949-459-5677

Onsite Refills: Unknown
5# purchased cylinder - $65

----------------------------------------------
California Tool & Welding Supply
1004 East 1st St 
* Santa Ana, CA 92701*
714-836-7327

Onsite Refills:
5# refill - $7
20# refill - $12.65 
5 year Hydrotest - $15 (2 week turnaround)

10 lb steel $72+tax
20 lb steel for $105+tax.
Special order aluminum - call in advance

----------------------------------------------


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Beverage factory has 5# cylinders for $57, and they will fill it (initailly) for $10. I dunno about refills, though.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

John N. said:


> *O'Shea's Brewing Company*
> 28142 Camino Capistrano
> Laguna Niguel, Ca 92677
> 949-364-4440
> ...


I discovered when I moved that I had cross threaded the bubble counter on my regulator and most of my CO2 had leaked out. It was $19 to refill my 10# tank at O'Shea's. They do refills only, no exchanges. It was a little on the expensive side, but would be great for someone who owns a nice shiny tank. Very quick while-you-wait service.

As a bonus, I think I'm gonna have to go back and pick up a home brew kit. :drinkers:


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I was considering filling my tank here 10.95 is reasonable I just would preffer somewhere closer. I called a couple places and they wanted to trade in. Does anyone in or near Long beach 247plants or abefroman know anyplaces that fill a tank with out swapping?

MrKegs.com
17871 Beach Blvd, HB
Huntington Beach, CA 92647
714-847-0499

Onsite Refills:
5# refill - $10.95
10# refill -$12.95
5 year Hydrotest - $19.95


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

William,
those prices are pretty good. Don't forget to look for places like AirGas.com and other welding/fire system places.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

John N. said:


> ----------------------------------------------
> *California Tool & Welding Supply *
> 1004 East 1st St
> Santa Ana, CA 92701
> ...


Onsite Refills: $7 for 5lbs.

Rehydro: $15 - it takes 2 weeks to get it back.

I just got mine rehydro. It took 3 weeks to get it back. He only charge me $10 total w/Co2 for the inconvenience. He'll hook me up with a free refill next time. The thing is I didn't even ask for any of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

anyone know a refill station at West Covina or around west covina? i already research some welding supply shop, but just wondering if somebody here want to refer a shop on where they refill their tank


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Great info guys!



John N. said:


> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> *California Tool & Welding Supply *
> 1004 East 1st St
> ...


Just filled up a 20# tank.

$12.65 total, took 10 mins.

The place looks industrial and a bit run-down, but they were quick and nice guys.

-S


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Name: Airgas West
Phone: (310) 823-7442
Fax: (310) 821-1431
Address: 11663 W. Jefferson Blvd.,
Culver City, CA 90230-6334

$35 for a 20# swap
$25 for a 10# swap.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Name: Airgas West
Phone: (818 ) 760-1200
Address: 10675 Van Owen Street,
Burbank, CA 91505-1136

10# swap: $21
20# swap: $29


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Went to this Refill Station:

Liquorland
928 E Covina Blvd.
Covina, CA 91724
(626) 966-6388 

After 1 minute your tank is Filled, the person in charge is a great guy.

$9 5lbs Tank


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

John N. said:


> California Tool & Welding Supply
> 1004 East 1st St
> * Santa Ana, CA 92701*
> 714-836-7327
> ...




Bought and filled 20 lb steel for $105+tax. I wanted a 10lb alum but I was already there, should have checked availability first 

Quoted me $72 for a 10lb but they didn't have it in stock. You can special order aluminum tanks but they only come in 20lbs I forgot how much.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I recently filled my 10 lb. tank at AirGas ( http://www.airgas.com ) in Burbank for $15.

DJ


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That's better than I pay down here at the same place!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Tym's Inc cost ~$17 for a 15# tank. It's in Inglewood.


----------



## epine (Dec 24, 2006)

Went to Airgass in Burbank. Great guys, a little expensive 21 bucks, but they fill the tank correctly with a pressurized setup, not from co2 tank mated to another co2 tank where you'll only get an equalized pressure so the tank is not full. I signed up for their membership (free) and it should be cheaper at next refill.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

$21 for what sized tank?


----------



## epine (Dec 24, 2006)

5#


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Airgas seems to be a little more expensive.


----------



## thurmy (Aug 27, 2007)

Anybody know of any towards the west side of the Valley?


----------



## thurmy (Aug 27, 2007)

Nvm. If your in Ventura or Santa Barbara County, you have Accu Air. They have locations in Simi Valley, Ventura, Oxnard, and Goleta.
5lb. bottle is 90$
Trade ins are 15$


----------



## adrielme (Mar 3, 2007)

I go to Valley Ice Co. 640 Truman St San Fernando, CA 10# for 11.50


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Stein Fillers in Long Beach. Thanks Abe!(If he ever comes back and sees this)

$87 10 lb cylinder
$15 trade in refills


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

does anyone know if gas spectrum sells tanks? and their prices?


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone know any sources in the Riverside/San Bernardino area for bottles and refills?


----------



## infrared (May 1, 2005)

The place where I go in Orange County is:

Cameron Welding
11061 Dale Ave
Stanton, CA 90680

It's been awhile since i refilled there, but I recall that it was pretty reasonable. Service is very good, and they refill the tanks out in back while you're paying inside. It's also one of the few places I know of that's open on saturdays if you discover late in the week that you're all out of c02.

-Peter


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

infrared said:


> The place where I go in Orange County is:
> 
> Cameron Welding
> 11061 Dale Ave
> ...


I was just there today and filled up my 5# for $13.24. It took about five minutes to complete. I have been there 5 times now and have always had good service.


----------



## fizzout (May 26, 2011)

I just picked up a used 10# cylinder for $92 (with tax). The tank was already filled and they said the cost to refill is $15.

Tym's Incorporated
414 W Arbor Vitae St
Inglewood, CA 90301

Phone : (310) 953-3353
Fax : (310) 673-0580
Email : [email protected]


----------



## J-C (Apr 30, 2014)

Gomer said:


> Abe, I edited your thread so that we can use your's as a basis for all Scape CO2 inqueries.
> 
> *Orange Coundy CO2 Refills*
> 
> ...


they are no longer in costa mesa they moved to Anaheim

Spectrum Gas Products
2381 E Winston Rd, Anaheim, CA 92806
(714) 444-0477
http://spectrumgas.com/


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Tavern Service Inc.
18228 Parthenia St
Northridge, CA 91325

#5 - $12
#20 around $21


----------

